# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Ways of saying sorry

## *Fatima*

*how would say sorry to some one 
your options are: 
Begg them 
Just directly say it 
Make them happy and then say it*

----------


## waffa

make then happy n say

----------


## *Fatima*

Make them happy and then say it

----------


## Tanha

Just directly say it

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Directly!!

----------


## rule breaker

make them happy  :Big Grin:  and then apologise

----------


## Endurer

None of this concerns me. Baghair apni ghalti ka ehsas kiye kissi se muafi mangna is just a get-rid-of-it thing to me. Jo ghalti humse pehle howe wo baad mein bhi ho sakte hai / hogi kiun k humein ehsas nahi howa and we will bout out time and time again.

----------


## sneha

Just dirECtly sAy it

----------


## Safian

make them happy and then say IT!!!  :Smile:

----------


## DonWit

Chilla chilla ke......nahi 


chupke se ahista se.....bhi nahi.....


agar meri galti sangeen hai...to beggg...otherwise dont say it...

----------


## Kainaat

> None of this concerns me. Baghair apni ghalti ka ehsas kiye kissi se muafi mangna is just a get-rid-of-it thing to me. Jo ghalti humse pehle howe wo baad mein bhi ho sakte hai / hogi kiun k humein ehsas nahi howa and we will bout out time and time again.



I agree, main kabhi sorry nahin kahongi, agar apni ghalaati mehsoos na ho, aur jab ho jaye to main directly sorry kar deti hoon aur explain karti hoon ke maine kya soch kar woh khatah ki  :Smile:

----------


## rami

make them happy and say

----------


## adeeahsan85

just directly say ittttttt

----------


## nini

Make them happy and then say it

----------


## Be happy Keep smiling

1 )If it is a verrrrrrry big mistake, and the person isd not ready to forgive u , beg for it
2)If it is a big, but not very big mistake, say it directly first and explain 
3)If it is a small mistake, just make the person happy and say it

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nice simi well i think the same aswell

----------


## Nutter

AoA!

Dear Endurer & Kainaat baat yeh nahi kay sorry kion kehna hai. Fatima ne kaha hai how'd u say sorry if it's inevitable? Right Fatima? And further she gave three optinons.

I'd say sorry with flowers and chocolates and lot of innocence  :Big Grin: 

V Well explained Simi :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

just directly say it

----------


## symone

pull them close to you..kiss them and give them a chocolate box with a note saying..." i love you...i am sorry...you're too beautiful to keep out of mind....so mistakes will happen..you occupy my mind..."

----------


## symone

pull them close to you..kiss them and give them a chocolate box with a note saying..." i love you...i am sorry...you're too beautiful to keep out of mind....so mistakes will happen..you occupy my mind..."

----------

